# AG Perfect Palm Applicators



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Many thanks to Vicky from AG who kindly supplied some of the new perfect palm applicators for a little testing.










They come in two styles;

The red one is foam faced for application of wax and other products that need a little working, think of the foam consistency of a polishing pad.

The blue is a micro fibre faced one for the removal of residue and for the application of products that don't need working.










Holding these is a little different to the standard applicators hence the name.



















Nice idea that actually feels quite nice in the hand.

Size wise the pad surface area is quite large










The foam face feels a lot like the white side of a German applicator and perfect for a product that benefits from a little porous abrasion

Enter the daddy 










So onto a little usage










They hold well on the panel and feel very comfortable to move.












Easy to move around and not likely to escape your grip

The test vehicle, my new car, has yet to be clayed, that will be tomorrow, but the SRP pad combo did it's thing even on this Small test sample.










The size and shape also work well on the smaller shapes





































I have to say for the product and market these work perfectly (apt name i suppose )

The blue pad also works very well with liquid products



















I'd still prefer a cloth for taking wax residue off due to the limited size of the pad (you'd need a few) but for even application of Fast Glass this one worked well also.

THe red back really suit a paint cleaning product where the blue suit a wax or sealant only product.

Many thanks to Vicky, I only did the front of my car today but the natural holding position will make the application of SRP much more effective and easy.

Nice one AG


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the test Epoch...........:thumb:


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm after something to use wih fk1000, I would have gone for the red, but your comment would imply the blue might be better?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

APK said:


> I'm after something to use wih fk1000, I would have gone for the red, but your comment would imply the blue might be better?


I'd say the red would pick up the wax better from the pot, plus FK1000 cleans pretty well so may benefit from the foam.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one Jon :thumb:

didnt use mine today but will try the blue one with some glass cleaner tomorrow.... I should have remembered to try it on the wheels today with the FK1000. I think the red one would be absolutely ideal for that as it works best with foam applicators IMHO.


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

Interesting thanks for that :thumb: But do they make one for people who have thumbs


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great review :thumb:

I'll be trying mine out tomorrow, weather permitting


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

APK said:


> I'm after something to use wih fk1000, I would have gone for the red, but your comment would imply the blue might be better?





Epoch said:


> I'd say the red would pick up the wax better from the pot, plus FK1000 cleans pretty well so may benefit from the foam.





Bigpikle said:


> nice one Jon :thumb:
> 
> didnt use mine today but will try the blue one with some glass cleaner tomorrow.... I should have remembered to try it on the wheels today with the FK1000. I think the red one would be absolutely ideal for that as it works best with foam applicators IMHO.


Horses mouth - Mr FK1000 says the foam one


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

KevJM said:


> Interesting thanks for that :thumb: But do they make one for people who have thumbs


I bet there is a test version somewhere as it felt like my thumb was spare (normally it's holding the pad obviously)

However my time spent with the Rubbishboy/Supernatural finger applicators put me in good stead


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Where is everyone getting these from?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> Where is everyone getting these from?


Check the first line of the post Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I did, but thats straight from AG and dosnt say if bought or given as a "sample".


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> I did, but thats straight from AG and dosnt say if bought or given as a "sample".


Ahhh, these were a "sample" for testing


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Thought so.

Oh to be famous.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

No way! So simple, so obvious ... I love 'em ... WANT!!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Orca said:


> No way! So simple, so obvious ... I love 'em ... WANT!!!


Completley agree with that, they are very flexible and wash out fine, even when screwing them up to ring dry.

So simple, but must have taken quite a development to fine tune.


----------



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

you can get them from elite car care just had a look


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

so would this be correct
red = srp

blue = egp

then buff off both with microfibre?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Escort God said:


> so would this be correct
> red = srp
> 
> blue = egp
> ...


Not really, no - red one for both SRP or EGP. The blue one is really more for the like of glass cleaners and vinyl dressings according to the leaflet that came with the samples.

Just got set up to try mine out this morning and it's bloody started raining, so that's put paid to that


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice review Jon, been playing about with these in between details, liking the red foam one for applying glass polishes, gives a nice thin coverage and purchase on the surface, also able to get in the corners without getting it all over the trim.

Not really sure on the blue one yet, tried it with a solvent glass cleaner but didn't really perform as I'd hoped, will have to find some other applications for it.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Very good, makes you think why they didnt do this years ago!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Sorry to add to your thread, Epoch but until I've done a more thorough test (with dry weather ) it's not worth me starting another thread, so I'll be cheeky and tag this on the end of yours, if that's okay 

I've only tried the blue 'Microfibre' one on the XR2's glass in the garage as the rain/snow today put paid to any trials with the red one for applying polish/wax on the Puma outside.

I have to say, for using with glass cleaners these things are superb :thumb: Extremely easy to hold and makes this bit of the glass especially, which is normally very fiddly to get to, simplicity itself. I think you'd still need a dry MF to buff off afterwards, but for product application, I like them.



















They don't slip out of your hand even if you aren't 'gripping' them by pulling your fingers together, and being soft they easily 'mould' into the corners :-










I'd defintely buy more of this one, and I'm sure the red one will be equally impressive when I get to use it.

Overall, a winner :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Your more than welcome to add content Mr

They do feel right in use it's weird but they work.

I tried the red one in the Vintage for waxing my car today but it's a bit to big and akward to pick up wax evenly so ended up back with the RB/SN finger mitts. However for liquid waxes and sealants bob on


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Jon

Just wanted to say thanks for your very informative review! Made for an interesting read and I'm glad you experienced all the benefits that makes this product such an easy accessory to work with. It really does make the job so much easier doesnt it?!

Just wanted to shed some light on the Perfect Palm range for those that havent yet had a chance to use them. The Perfect Palm Applicator (red) is mainly used to apply Autoglym polishes, dressings and Leather Care Cream where as the Perfect Palm Microfibre (blue) is more of a device to apply/ remove glass cleaners and dressings. A full list of recommended retail products to use with each Perfect Palm can be found on our website: http://www.autoglym.com/perfectpalm.

I know you havent yet had chance to review the PP Microfibre, but one of the main USP's for this product is its ability to clean the hard to reach areas inside steeply raked windows. This will be used on the back for the hand, as illustrated in the picture below. See how well you feel it works using it that way, again it makes the job much easier! 








Thanks for all your comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Autoglym UK said:


> Thanks for all your comments guys :thumb:


That picture alone has probably sold me one !


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You know what, I'm quite embarrassed to have to say, it never dawned on me to use it by putting the back of my hand into it for the screen bottom  - hence my quite uncomfortable position in my photos :lol:

Clearly much easier doing it that way...ah well, at least I know now


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

G220 said:


> That picture alone has probably sold me one !


same, i was only thinking last night they would actually make cleaning the windscreen any easier, that picture answerd the question perfectly :thumb:


----------



## Tonyc (Feb 19, 2008)

Must purchase a pair of blue ones for glass cleaning, they will work a treat on the windscreen and rear window of my BM...

Nice one AG an excellent and well executed idea......:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Autoglym UK said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for your very informative review! Made for an interesting read and I'm glad you experienced all the benefits that makes this product such an easy accessory to work with. It really does make the job so much easier doesnt it?!
> 
> ...


Thanks again Vicky, as said above that picture sells the blue PP for glass one huindred times over.

simple excellence


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, what a great idea. I'll go order a few!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Got a couple off my AG rep, yet to try, but after seeing the reviews etc, look a must buy :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> Got a couple off my AG rep, yet to try, but after seeing the reviews etc, look a must buy :thumb:


You must buy an awful lot of AG stuff Matt :thumb:

I *still* haven't phoned him up yet, i'm managing on current stuff at the moment as my collection is out of hand already. I think this week though i'll be needing a few things!


----------

